
Ask HN: Whats up with BuildZoom? - plicense
I&#x27;ve seen the job posting for BuildZoom hit the front page for like 15 times now in the past two months or so. How is it that they are continuously hit the front page?
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

 _Can I post a job ad?

[...] The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These
appear on the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows,
points, or comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only
one should be on the front page at a time_

